# How good is the Haiyan-Memory



## Billym135 (Apr 24, 2010)

http://cubehaiyan.com/product_167.html 

I want a new cube for CUBEcentric (who's going, by the way? my fellow canadian friends.) 

ALSO, if this cube is good, is it better than the white type a that cube4you sells? I used to have the old type a i believe, but i uh.. kinda.. lost it in a lake. :fp

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shortey (Apr 24, 2010)

I'd rather buy an A-V and mod it. =) I love it.


----------



## Dfgged (Apr 24, 2010)

LOL @losing the type A

Haiyan memory is just a modded A5, but it is better than the A1 in my opinion. 1 thing though, YOU MUST BREAK IT IN!!! to get it awesome. lol Most people are probably going to tell you to get an F-II though.


----------



## Billym135 (Apr 24, 2010)

If I were to buy a new cube right now, which one should i get? and is this new haiyancube site the place to get cubes? Because I've noticed that cube4you has almost no selection anymore.


----------



## Parity (Apr 24, 2010)

Billym135 said:


> If I were to buy a new cube right now, which one should i get? and is this new haiyancube site the place to get cubes? Because I've noticed that cube4you has almost no selection anymore.



popbuying.

GET F II.


----------



## Dfgged (Apr 24, 2010)

Parity said:


> Billym135 said:
> 
> 
> > If I were to buy a new cube right now, which one should i get? and is this new haiyancube site the place to get cubes? Because I've noticed that cube4you has almost no selection anymore.
> ...



@first post: told you someone would say that.


----------



## Billym135 (Apr 24, 2010)

i cant find an F II on popbuying, could someone give me a link? if its not too much trouble


----------



## jiggy (Apr 24, 2010)

If you have the money, why not go for the memory?

I genuinely think the memory is the best cube I've tried. When I got it, my personal best dropped by over a second in a couple of days, and my average by two or three. At the end of the day, it's just a cube (and a darn expensive one at that) but I really get on with this cube and wouldn't think about using any other. As for breaking it in, I was surprised by how much Hiayan had broken it in before it got to me! It was great right out of the box.

As for alternatives: A lot of the guys here rave about the F II. I'm starting to think that I didn't give it enough of a chance (It's in pieces now, mixed with a few other cubes for hybrids) but I thought it was a bit too...cheap feeling. Having said that, there's a forum full of people who disagree with me, so...

You could get an A V and mod it yourself, but who knows if that will work out as well as a Hiayan modded A V? Maybe it will, maybe it won't. He has modded dozens of these, after all. Alternatly, you could wait a week or so and get the new Alpha V mold when it's released. Again, however, who knows how good this will be? I'm really looking forward to trying this cube out and comparing it with my Hiayan memory.

I think my advice is, if you have the money to spend, go for the memory. I haven't found a single bad review and I personally think it's fantastic. If not, perhaps an F II is your best bet.

Here's the F II in black and white.


----------



## Mitch15 (Apr 24, 2010)

If you want an F-II before a certain event, don't order from popbuying or you'll never know when you're getting it. I ordered mine from http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/
I put in a special request for where to ship different than my paypal and the service and response was great. It got to me the same week I ordered


----------



## Cubepark (Apr 24, 2010)

jiggy said:


> If you have the money, why not go for the memory?
> 
> I genuinely think the memory is the best cube I've tried. When I got it, my personal best dropped by over a second in a couple of days, and my average by two or three. At the end of the day, it's just a cube (and a darn expensive one at that) but I really get on with this cube and wouldn't think about using any other. As for breaking it in, I was surprised by how much Hiayan had broken it in before it got to me! It was great right out of the box.
> 
> ...



hhmmm....memory...wow..in my opinion, only a failure, too much noise....I have a small child, after 08 pm I can not use the memory
last, but not the least,
it will be a coincidence, but I am very well in blind with memory


----------



## splinteh (Apr 26, 2010)

Billym135 said:


> If I were to buy a new cube right now, which one should i get? and is this new haiyancube site the place to get cubes? Because I've noticed that cube4you has almost no selection anymore.



Yeah, what's up with cube4you? They don't have the selection that they used to have anymore.


----------

